# 2011 NP FLL Add/Drop Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you wish to drop one of your fighters from the non paid fantasy fighter league simply say so here. You can make the drop when you choose for whatever reason, but the catch is: you only can do it once for all of 2011. Don't act too fast because one of your fighters may succumb to injuries, have a contract dispute, or be kicked out of one of the companies that count in FFL: UFC, Bellator, Strikeforce, DREAM and Sengoku. When you use your one add/drop all you have to do is post the fighter you wish to drop from your team and the fighter you wish to add to your team here. It must be in this thread and a fighter nobody else has on their team. First come first serve on the available fighters.

Members who have used add/drop
*
Life B Ez
guy incognito
Toxic
Sideways222
jbritt
Hawndo
dario03
guam68
*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This may come back to haunt me, but it paid off last year. I want to drop Diego (indefinte medical suspension with broken orbital....no thanks) for Kawijiri.

Now I just have to pray that Dana puts Fitch and Penn back in the cage, last year I got screwed because Fitch sat on the shelf after Alves.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You got it, Diego Sanchez is available if anybody wants him next time he gets a fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Can i drop Sherk and get Rory Mcdonald.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He's on your list :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to drop Santiago and take Clay Guida.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it, will edit it on the roster AND the event list for tonight's show.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can i get rid of Ronaldo Souza and replace him with Chael Sonnen????

Ronaldo completely let me down yesterday. I dont think i can win this anymore because evryone has been going wrong BUT atleast i can be the guy that has Chael Sonnen on his team. No one picked him because we wernt even sure he would fight again. So now i hope he wants to fight often and get his belt!!! 

TO THE POWERS THAT BE!! BLESS ME WITH CHAEL SONNEN!! AND RID ME OF THE CANCER KNOWN AS RONALDO JACARE SOUZA


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Just had to check two things, if anybody else had him and if you had used your add/drop yet... UPDATED! :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Can i drop Sherk and get Rory Mcdonald.


How the **** did Rory go undrafted....


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd like to drop Marquardt and take Koscheck if I get him in time for UFC 135.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You made it by over 24 hours, nice points!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Can I drop Kharitonov (Inactive now without the tournament)and take Ben Henderson please.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Can I please drop Hector Lombard and add Takeshi Inoue? Nothing against Hector but I don't think he will be fighting in the next 2 weeks


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, you haven't used one all year so there you go.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd like to drop Mr. Wonderful and pick up Alexander Gustafsson please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated the roster.


----------

